# MDM Table Section B - Presenting Problem



## rtate (Aug 27, 2013)

Can anyone give me examples of a problems, conditions or illnesses that you would feel meet a moderate level for MDM in section B under presenting problem?  I ask because I have a sports medicine provider questioning me on this area and I'm not sure myself.  This provider has a lot of patient's with chronic pain issues.  Thank you


----------



## britbrit852003 (Aug 27, 2013)

I've attachted the table of risk that my office uses I hope this helps.


----------



## MikeEnos (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm confused, because MDM is normally broken down as:
*A)* Amount of Diagnoses/Presenting Problems
*B)* Amount and Complexity of Data to be Reviewed
*C)* Risk of Complications, Morbidity, or Mortality 

So when you say MDM Section B, that's normally where we score the data being reviewed.... but you seem to be asking about perhaps Section C.... the Risk [which can be Risk related to the *Presenting Problem(s)*, Diagnostic Procedure(s) Ordered, or Management Options Selected.]

Obviously due to the vast array of presenting problems that providers of all specialties see on a dialy basis... it's not really practical to try to give you a list of problems and whether they are Low or Moderate Risk.  Even one diagnosis may vary from patient to patient depending on severity.  Instead, might I suggest giving some common examples, and seeing what the consensus is?

Based on the info that you have given, I would point out that on the Table of Risk, a patient with "Two or more stable chronic problems" or "One chronic problem with mild exacerbation" are both described as Moderate in terms of risk (which is in line with the level 99214.)


----------

